# 3D Design / 3D Scanning / 3D Modeling > 3D Printing Slicer Discussion >  bad layer when supports end

## sqep

ender3v2
 cura
sainsmart tpu 95a 
sainsmart slicer settings 
every time the supports end, it makes a weird layer on my part. almost as if it is under extruding or my belts for my stepper motors are loose.

----------


## sqep

is this a retraction setting?

----------

